# Kungsholm



## Fairfield

Completed by John Brown at Clydebank in 1966 for Swedish America Line.She later became P&Os SEA PRINCESS and lost her forward funnel and had her aft funnel extended which destroyed her looks.Now still going as MONA LISA.
This was taken pre desecration days in Hamburg in 1972.
Original reposted following Ron attention.


----------



## Doug Rogers

She was a nice looking ship as completed, P&O certainly did nothing for her looks with their alterations. Never sailed on her although it looked at one time as though I would!!. From what I know of her she certainly gave P&O a good run for her money although I believe that they would have liked a little bit more speed from her particularly when she was involved in Pacific cruises to or from Oz.


----------



## Paul UK

Parents sailed on her as Victoria and loved every inch, I saw her in Lisbon last September 2004 looked OK I suppose if you like the masterpiece on her funnel.

Paul UK


----------



## hendy

I remember her from the late 60s when she used to anchor at Walton Bay & her passengers were taken ashore by P & A Campbell vessels. I think she called twice a year but im not sure as I was only a nipper at the time!


----------



## Dartskipper

Kungsholm used to anchor in Torbay once or twice a year in the early 70's, and some passengers would go ashore for a coach excursion over Dartmoor. They would be landed on Haldon Pier, Torquay, and then she sailed for Plymouth where she would pick them up later that day. Occasionally she would wait at anchor off Torquay for the returning day trippers. She used her own motor lifeboats to transfer the tourists.


----------



## john g

An absolute classic hull line ,the rest functional . Did first cruise on her as Victoria probably the best ever ...none of todays flash grab your cash approach.


----------



## Supercargo

From Vessel Tracker
Future as refugee camp? 
The ship enthusiast Johnny Sid signed a contract giving a few more days to save the "Mona Lisa" from being scrapped. He was waiting for the response from some larger investors. The scrap supplier in Oman, which now owns the ship, wants SEK 53 million, and Johnny Sid has now committed to getting together the sum during this week. Yet it was not clear what the fate of the ship could have in Sweden, but there were plans to use it as a refugee camp. (4 hours ago, by Timsen )


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Great idea. Eastern cruises. One way tickets. Even better... FREE tickets!

All ports in the Adriatic including Greece and Turkey. One way. Free meals... all the rice and goat meat you can eat. Only stipulation... you much go ashore in Latakia... and stay there. Shore excursions to Damascus.... free hotel accommodation. When you stay. We will even help out with a job... especially building trades.


----------



## Supercargo

Supercargo said:


> From Vessel Tracker
> Future as refugee camp?
> The ship enthusiast Johnny Sid signed a contract giving a few more days to save the "Mona Lisa" from being scrapped. He was waiting for the response from some larger investors. The scrap supplier in Oman, which now owns the ship, wants SEK 53 million, and Johnny Sid has now committed to getting together the sum during this week. Yet it was not clear what the fate of the ship could have in Sweden, but there were plans to use it as a refugee camp. (4 hours ago, by Timsen )


From Vessel Tracker
Cruise ship anchored off Alang 
Mona Lisa
The "Kamarina" with the "Veronica" reached Alang area on Nov 13 and anchored NE of the scrap beach off the island Piram Bet while Johnny Sid was still looking for new investors to save the cruise ship.


----------



## Supercargo

From Vessel Tracker
Mona Lisa 


Type: Cruise Ship ( Passenger ship ) IMO:6512354 Callsign:C6RU6 MMSI:311192000 

Recent News Kungsholm close to be beached 
Johnny Sid has given up his plans to save the former "Kundsholm" which was located off Alang on Nov 18, waiting for high tide to be pulled up on the beach for breaking up. In the evening of Nov 17 the tug "Kamarina" Tuesday night began the final tow from a position northeast of Alang where the team was waiting for final orders.Still on that day Johnny Sid was in discussions with potential investors about a solution, but he failed to get together a financing in such short time. On two previous occasions the funding was finished, but then ship has not been given a berth. Now it would have gott a berth in Luleå but it demanded a new funding and a new approach. The ship would have served as a refugee camp for a couple of years. During that time, the investment in the vessel would have paid back itself


----------



## billshaver

thought this was the ship tied up in DUKOM OMAN as ahotel vessel for contract emploeeys at shipyard there.


----------



## Supercargo

From vesseltracker 
Mona Lisa 
20 min ago by Timsen 
Mona Lisa on the beach.. 
..at plot no. 5 in Alang: https://www.facebook.com/photo.ph... https://


----------



## KZP

Kungsholm on postcard


----------



## Frank P

KZP said:


> Kungsholm on postcard


Not the same Kungsholm


----------



## brandane

Doug Rogers said:


> She was a nice looking ship as completed, P&O certainly did nothing for her looks with their alterations. Never sailed on her although it looked at one time as though I would!!. From what I know of her she certainly gave P&O a good run for her money although I believe that they would have liked a little bit more speed from her particularly when she was involved in Pacific cruises to or from Oz.


I joined Sea Princess (ex Kungsholm) in Hong Kong mid July 1979 on her final leg of delivery voyage from UK to Australia. Almost did not make it as was due to fly Auckland to Hong Kong on AirNZ DC10 which were grounded for 37 days due recent fatal crashes of the DC10, when flights resumed 15Jul ( approx) boarded first flight our to Singapore and Cathay Pacific took me to HKG with just a few hours to spare before sailing. The profile of the ship was dramatically changed with removal of forward funnel and modern stylised aft funnel, but the accommodation was beautiful and cabins adequate for an old classic liner, she was a very comfortable ship, we had no stormy conditions so could not determine her seaworthiness in her new guise.. We had one major breakdown at sea (in perfect weather) enroute to Manila, in Philippines, but we still arrived on schedule. In my opinion, she was a lovely ship with well appointed lounges, great service with filipino service crew, and excellent food service. Its a great pity P&O did not hold onto her, but, by mid 80's she was smallest in the fleet. Much prefer this size of ship, at modest price, and not attracted to megaships with Disney style entertainment. Cheers Jamie, Auckland, NZ


----------



## gmcleod44

brandane said:


> I joined Sea Princess (ex Kungsholm) in Hong Kong mid July 1979 on her final leg of delivery voyage from UK to Australia. Almost did not make it as was due to fly Auckland to Hong Kong on AirNZ DC10 which were grounded for 37 days due recent fatal crashes of the DC10, when flights resumed 15Jul ( approx) boarded first flight our to Singapore and Cathay Pacific took me to HKG with just a few hours to spare before sailing. The profile of the ship was dramatically changed with removal of forward funnel and modern stylised aft funnel, but the accommodation was beautiful and cabins adequate for an old classic liner, she was a very comfortable ship, we had no stormy conditions so could not determine her seaworthiness in her new guise.. We had one major breakdown at sea (in perfect weather) enroute to Manila, in Philippines, but we still arrived on schedule. In my opinion, she was a lovely ship with well appointed lounges, great service with filipino service crew, and excellent food service. Its a great pity P&O did not hold onto her, but, by mid 80's she was smallest in the fleet. Much prefer this size of ship, at modest price, and not attracted to megaships with Disney style entertainment. Cheers Jamie, Auckland, NZ


----------



## gmcleod44

I made a cruise in Sea Princess in 1987 after retirement. Great ship.


----------



## brandane

gmcleod44 said:


> I made a cruise in Sea Princess in 1987 after retirement. Great ship.


Nice photo of her with Princess logo on funnel, but when I sailed on her, she had the traditional P&O buff funnel, which I think suited her better.
Cheers Jamie, Auckland NZ


----------



## shiploversa

She was used to commemorate the Century voyage for Union Castle Line in 1999 - 2000


----------

